# Sweet Potato Baby Food



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

Is the Gerber brand sweet potato baby food a good option?

It's pretty much a task for me to eat sweet potatoes, but in baby food form I could bring them on the go and slam them at will.

Thoughts.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Is the Gerber brand sweet potato baby food a good option?
> 
> It's pretty much a task for me to eat sweet potatoes, but in baby food form I could bring them on the go and slam them at will.
> 
> Thoughts.



My 18 month old son loves them, so 

If you're gonna eat babyfood, eat the Gerber Dutch Apple desert....now THAT is good stuff


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

I ate the Vanilla Custard flavor for years.  They do taste pretty good.

Still though, is it just mashed sweet potatoes or do they add in a bunch of other stuff to make it unhealthy?


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2008)

Nasssssssty!

I doubt they add a lot bad stuff, considering that it is baby food, but they don't add a lot of great stuff either.

I made all of my son's baby food from scratch.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

1st Foods Sweet Potatoes | Gerber | Walgreens

^ ingredients = sweet potatoes, water.

I guess I just answered my own question.

Good shit.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2008)

soxmuscle;1777467
Good shit.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Literally.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2008)

If you want to, eat it.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2008)

It just seems like an easy, convenient way to get those good carbs.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2008)

you should get FuFu to spoon feed it to you.  I am sure that he wouldn't mind changing your diaper and wiping you ass either.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2008)

Will do


----------



## vader (May 4, 2008)

you can get sweet potato in a can for 89 cents ,thats 405 grams.
The only thing is it has corn syrup,and more sugar added.
17grams of sugar per serving.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2008)

vader said:


> you can get sweet potato in a can for 89 cents ,thats 405 grams.
> The only thing is it has corn syrup,and more sugar added.
> 17grams of sugar per serving.



^ that's why the baby food style is a better option, because they don't add anything to it and it's just mashed sweet potatoes.


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2008)

there was this canned sweetpotato i was buying at Whole Foods and it was just sweetpotato and water.  It was a much larger amount than the little bottles of baby food (more bang for your buck), so you might want to check that out.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> you should get FuFu to spoon feed it to you.  I am sure that he wouldn't mind changing your diaper and wiping you ass either.



I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2008)

If the ingredients listed is only sweet potato and water, why not just buy some jars, and make your own for next to nothing?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> there was this canned sweetpotato i was buying at Whole Foods and it was just sweetpotato and water.  It was a much larger amount than the little bottles of baby food (more bang for your buck), so you might want to check that out.



Thanks, Patrick.

This is all I was looking for... an easy/cheap way to eat Sweet Potatoes because right now, unless they're "french fried" sweet potatoes, they're hard to get down.


----------



## Yanick (May 5, 2008)

sweet potato + a bit of sour cream + cinnamon = good stuff. Yeah i know saturated fat from the sour cream but you don't need much.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2008)

Yanick said:


> sweet potato + a bit of sour cream + cinnamon = good stuff. Yeah i know saturated fat from the sour cream but you don't need much.



Fat free sour cream tastes excellent IMO.

This could prevent me from looking like a jackass with baby food containers 

Thanks, Yan!


----------



## danzik17 (May 5, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Fat free sour cream tastes excellent IMO.
> 
> This could prevent me from looking like a jackass with baby food containers
> 
> Thanks, Yan!



If you have time, sweet potatoes are delicious.  Wash it off and cover it with a VERY thin layer of EVOO.  Wrap it in tin foil then put it in the oven/toaster at 350 degrees for 1.5-2 hours.

The outside should come out nice and black/crispy, but the insides will be incredibly delicious.

God I want a sweet potato right now.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2008)

Easier yet....

Prep like Yan said...you gotta wash them tooooobers.

Prick at least three holes through the skin, pop in the microwave, cover with a moistened paper towel, go for 3-6 minutes depending on the size of the tater. There ya go.
Of course, nothing can beat a baked sweet potato, but if you're after quick results, no oil, no fat...


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2008)

slice into fries.  

Coat in EVOO and throw in the the oven.  Pull out and season.

Healthier sweet potato fries


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2008)

What is this? A cook off?

You could also do an easy sweet potato bisque, sofrito smashed (sweet) potatoes, yada yada yada

They're potatoes, y'know?


----------



## Doublebase (May 6, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What is this? A cook off?



If it is my money is on Sox's Mom, word is she makes a mean creamofsumyunggi.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> If it is my money is on Sox's Mom, word is she makes a mean creamofsumyunggi.



...you clearly didn't grow up with my Mom's cooking.


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2008)

Those all sound like great recipes but i just don't have time to bake and cut and season etc. I just nuke it till its soft, peel the skin, sour cream and cinnamon and mash it up with a fork. Its like a cinnamon-y mashed sweet potato. More sour cream for creamier and less if your diet doesn't allow it. Chicken breast and mashed sweet potatoes is one of my favorite, healthy, meals.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Those all sound like great recipes but i just don't have time to bake and cut and season etc. I just nuke it till its soft, peel the skin, sour cream and cinnamon and mash it up with a fork. Its like a cinnamon-y mashed sweet potato. More sour cream for creamier and less if your diet doesn't allow it. *Chicken breast and mashed sweet potatoes is one of my favorite, healthy, meals.*



Unbelievable, just had it tonight for dinner.

Compliments to the chef.. err.. recipe giver.


----------

